# time to buy my first cab tractor....need some help



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

so i finally had a decent year and its time for me to buy a cab tractor. the most use the tractor would get i would say would be hay work. i pull a kuhn 283 disc mower and a nh 570 baler.i usually bale around 110 acres of hay. i also would need the tractor to pull a 4 bottom ih plow but would like to upgrade to a 5 bottom, i plow on average 20 acres a year for tobacco and vegetables but have been gaining new land for grain corn and most of it needs to be rolled over. that will most likely be 30 or so acres. i also plan on reseeding 20 acres of hayland this year. so this spring i may need to plow upwords of 70 acres . the tractor ive been dreaming about since i was 5 was an ih 1086, but i am wondering if i should consider newer or even 4 wheel drive. i seem to prefer 6 cylinder engines because i believe they pull better. my first choice is anything ih and deere second. i prefer a simpler transmission because i cant afford the repairs on a fancy one if it breaks. i understand a clean 986/1086 is mid teens and i am considering and equipment loan to where i could possible go up to 25k so the big question number one is... do i lay out 15k on an 86 series and not owe anything on a 35 year old tractor or borrow some and go newer. question two.....is a 986/1086 the right one for the job.....question 3....do i spend a little more for a 3688 or 5088?....question 5. what deere? i really dont know much about deere and i like pre 1980s ih better but i think jd had better tractors through the 80s and i possibly could afford a 4x4 deere from that era. i guess if i were to pay cash and be done it would be 986 or 1086...if i borrowed id like an ih 5240 4x4 but thats a stretch i think. . p.s. the tractors i have driven are..ih 856, 656, hydro 70,h,c,ford 7000 jd 2840 (these are mine) and also a jd6420 and jd3150 (which neither impressed me)


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You're going to have to determine what your own comfort is worth in order to decide between an 86 series or a maxxum. Cheaper vs comfort. How much time to you spend in the tractor per day?

I feel like the 986 or 3688 would get the job done, the 5088 would be overkill (and it takes a lot for me to say anything is overkill) and the 5240 might be perfect. Perfection vs not owing anything on it... That's a personal decision that only you can make.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree the 5240 would be a good one. I have one with cab and mfwd. MWFD is not just about 4 wheel drive. They ride nicer in the field, but they do come with a cost. Tires are more expensive and moving parts do wear out.

About 8 years ago we were debating a 1086 versus a 4640. As life-long IH people our hearts lead red, but the John Deere had right hand console controls and a much tighter, quieter cab. Both are much preferred when baling hay. No regrets on the decision. Still plant every year with the 4640.

If the choice was a Case IH 7110/7120 versus a JD 4440/4450, I would say either is great. But the 86 series tractors are just not set up as nice in the cab and we will NEVER have an 88 series again-not even to park in the barn.

The 30 series Deere's have some kinks and quirks. Very good tractors and the 4230 and 4430 both are good (4630 has the problems). We run a 4440 and a 4640 yet and like them very much. I ran a 4455 for years baling hay. To me a 4440 and a 4455 are twins but quad range versus powershift. I think JD powershift transmissions suck in those machines. If I was in love with the idea of a powershift I would go to the Case IH 7000 series.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm a Deere guy so my opinion will be green. With a max of $25,000 you will be limited to the 30 and 40 series Deere and no mfwd. You will have a hard time finding a good 50 series in that price range. A 4240 or 4440 would be a good match. 4440 would be a little overkill but would give you a little room in the future if need be. Powershifts are nice but on 30 and 40 series you are limited to 8 speeds and you will want that one in between. The quad ranges are not bad but have not used one for any length of time.


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

The jd 4040 or 4240 sound like the powershift might be nice....but the cab seems very tight (my local jd dealer has a 4240) and they are almost twice the price as an Ih 9/1086


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

ford4x4s said:


> The jd 4040 or 4240 sound like the powershift might be nice....but the cab seems very tight (my local jd dealer has a 4240) and they are almost twice the price as an Ih 9/1086


JD 40 series tractors are twice the price of a 86 series IHC tractors for a good reason because the JD;'s are more OPERATOR FRIENDLY. I would look for another profession if I had drive a IHC 86 to do my farming tasks. Don't overlook a Ford 7710 as they are good tractors.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> JD 40 series tractors are twice the price of a 86 series IHC tractors for a good reason because the JD;'s are more OPERATOR FRIENDLY. I would look for another profession if I had drive a IHC 86 to do my farming tasks. Don't overlook a Ford 7710 as they are good tractors.


I can attest to that. Now that I bought an 86 series I would not get another. Transmission options make a big difference.


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

How about a ford 8700? My local dealer just took one on trade.....2wd cab newer motor


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ford4x4s said:


> How about a ford 8700? My local dealer just took one on trade.....2wd cab newer motor


Newer 401 or did they put a Genesis in it?


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

Not sure too much about it yet... Waiting for previous owner to call me back... If I had to guess is say the older 401 by appearance


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a hay operation and used to also do grain farming. I have both an 86 series IH and a JD 4450 with quad range transmission. I would say both 466 turbo engine are near equal and both are great starting in any kind of weather. The IH tranny's, clutches, cabs, hydraulic etc are definitely inferior to the John Deere's. I would spend a bit more and get a JD 50 or 55 series tractor and never look back. I've own both snycro and quad shift JD's and both are good but the quad if my favorite. Never owned a power shift but have some hours operating a JD 4850 to help out a neighbor. Another neighbor had a 80s JD with power shift and it went out at about 10,000 hrs and he did not want to pay the money to fix it so he traded for a Case/IH and he had major issues with it. There are good tractors in all the different colors but when you are buying used equipment prior history is important. I bought my JD 4450 from the sales manager at a dealership near me and paid $27,500 which included a front end loader and all fresh fluids and a new A/C compressor. I went to the dealership to buy a new tractor but I was not impressed with the new ones with all the computers and plastic. I've had the 4450 for over 4 years and the only maintenance/repairs are a waterpump and new batteries. If they built the 4450 today they would sell everyone of them. But as they say, mileage will vary with how the car is driven. I'm not a big fan of 4 wheel drive for hay operations. I do like using my 4 WD drive tractor plowing or heavy tillage but you only have 20 acres and 4 W/D is more maintenance dollars and more clumsy. Good luck and don't rush and buy the first tractor you like...prior history documentation is essential.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

The ford 8700/9700 is hard to beat. We have both and 8700 has 95-9600 hrs on it and burns no oil at all. The cabs are not as nice as newer tractors but on a July or August day really all I want is air conditioning and those old tractors had good ac. I would not be scared of a 8700.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Might be overkill but I'd go with a 5088 or a 40 series JD. Both are great tractors in my opinion. The 5240 would probably be the best option. I really like mine.

I'm a big fan of the the 5088 but I think the 3688 with the standard transmission shifts the same as the 86 series did. They do not shift like a 5088. Just make sure the transmission has been updated on a 5088 before you buy.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I would love to have an 88 series from here:
http://www.triplertractors.com/tractors-restored.html


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

The ford 8700 has 8000hrs on clock and somewhat recent motor work....cab no Ac... $5800


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ford4x4s said:


> The ford 8700 has 8000hrs on clock and somewhat recent motor work....cab no Ac... $5800


That would sell nearly instantly here in Pa if it looks respectable. Do you need air or are you an open-the-windows kind of guy?


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never had more than a canopy before


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

Great.... Now I found a jd 4040 for 13k.... This is getting more complicated


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

That doesn't sound bad on 8700. If you need a compressor for ac new holland will bend you over a barrel, Napa can get same compressor for under $200 bucks. We did this summer of 13 on our 8700


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

ford4x4s said:


> Great.... Now I found a jd 4040 for 13k.... This is getting more complicated


That is a good price if in good condition.


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

Going to look at 4040..... Has 6900 hrs on the meter....motor rebuilt two summers ago..I think it's called a power quad has a "z" shaped left lever on left and p a b c d on right lever...heat Ac looks decent in pictures


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

ford4x4s said:


> Going to look at 4040..... Has 6900 hrs on the meter....motor rebuilt two summers ago..I think it's called a power quad has a "z" shaped left lever on left and p a b c d on right lever...heat Ac looks decent in pictures


It is just a quad range. Power quads did not come out til 6000 and 7000 series tractors in the 90's. On the quad range a, b, c, d cannot be shifted with the tractor moving, gear 1 - 2 and 3 - 4 you move the lever side to side no clutch gear 2-3 you have to use clutch


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Have several quad ranges. We get along well with them.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I can't speak to the other tractors but JD I am familiar with. I run a 4440 on my inline baler. It has the powershift tranny that works for my purposes. It does double duty and a decent job at plowing with a 4 bottom rollover in tough ground, disc and harrowing, leveling and corrugating. The cab is tight and quiet and the seat rides nice. The A/C blows cold and the radio works. We bought it a couple of years ago for around 18K.
I have only 2 tractors, the 4440 and a 1972 JD 4000. I wouldnt trade either one of them.


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

so i checked out the 4040....6900 hrs on tractor, 200 on motor....runs and drives well but its appearance is turning me off....a little banged up and some rot on cab in spots and had been half ass repainted over top of peeling paint and roughly ground off rust, all 4 tires have ok tread but are pretty heavily dry cracking, no toplink ....price $13k.....im going to go look at a very shiney case ih 5130 2 wheel drive cab, syncro trans 8000 hrs, owner claims he got it from a horse track and all it did there was drag the track so it spent half its time idleing between races. asking price $15k...he sent me videos of it and it looks very clean, tires all good and has top link


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

Going to look at the 5130 tomorrow, anything specific I should look for?


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I listened to my gut and walked away from multiple tractors I guess my heart really only wanted one and I finally found her! 1980 1086 4100hrs all original clean as showroom floor, I can't believe I found it! Making hay will be a whole new world this year!


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Well Ford I am glad you found your tractor. I am an IH guy also. The ancient transmissions that international used was really the downfall to them. They did not invest the money that other tractor manufactures did on trannys but even though they were out of date, still pretty reliable.

Even though I am a red guy I use IH 1586's JD 4040 to mow with all the time. It has eight speed powershift in it. It is the best mowing tractor I have ever run in my opionion. I really do love that tractor as hard as that is to say.


----------



## ford4x4s (Apr 4, 2011)

I did test drive a 4040 first and it was nice to drive but pretty beat up and all tires were shot for $13k I paid $14500 for a showroom 1086 with brand new tires an satisfied a dream I've had since I was 5 years old. Now I can be patient for the right powershift to find me


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I didn't want to start a new thread, as question quest falls within this one, so not intending to hijack but any thoughts on this as this model hasn't been mentioned. With that I realise it would be undersized to operate a 10' discbine. I did however just purchase a new H7220. So....... 
I'm looking at trading in my open station Kubota 8540 for a JX 109u with 1600 hours any thoughts on this model for a cab tractor?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread, as question quest falls within this one, so not intending to hijack but any thoughts on this as this model hasn't been mentioned. With that I realise it would be undersized to operate a 10' discbine. I did however just purchase a new H7220. So.......
> I'm looking at trading in my open station Kubota 8540 for a JX 109u with 1600 hours any thoughts on this model for a cab tractor?


I can only imagine that you will receive more responses if you start a new thread of your own.


----------

